# Best vacuum for pet hair?



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

My vacuum died today...so I'm in need of another. I was just thinking about needed to get a better one sooner or later because of the GSD shedding that will no doubt be taking place, but I didn't expect my current one to die yet lol.

What are you guys using? I don't have too huge of an area that is carpeted, and I'm not looking to spend a fortune. If you have any suggestions, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

i broke down and bought a dyson about 2 yrs ago; i LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it; it was worth every penny; i'm always amazed at how much dirt and hair it picks up; btw, when i first bought it, i vacuumed w/my oreck and then w/my dyson; i had no idea how much stuff my oreck was leaving behind

go for the dyson!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

So many people asking about vacumes lately it seems. I vote for a Dyson, I have had mine for almost 4 years and it still works awesome!


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

Nothing beats a central vacuum.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

So, is this just for those of you that have carpet or do those of you that have hardwood and tile like the Dyson as well?? 

Not trying to take away from your post Stephanie but am looking at buying another vacumn as well.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Shop Vac.


----------



## mythlost (Jul 10, 2009)

The dyson we have works good on our hardwood floors.


----------



## cyndie (Jan 6, 2009)

I had an old eureka with my doberman. It worked fine but was no match for Max's hair. I have a Dyson (the purple one with the extending handle) and I love it. Works great on carpet and hardwood. I also bought a dusting attachment so I even use it to dust the window shades. Would never buy anything else again. 

Cyndie 
Max 5-year old GSD rescue


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

The Dyson I have has an option to use on hard floors and it works good on hardwood or our tile floors.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Big Dyson fan here too! Works great on bare floors and carpets. On bare floors, it actually sucks up the dirt instead of just flinging it around. 

When I first went to a bagless with a different vacuum, I wasn't sure that I would like having to empty the container, but it was no big deal. The Dyson has such a large reservoir, you can do a lot more before it needs emptying, and it has a trap door on the bottom: stick the dust cup in a plastic bag, pull the trigger on top, bottom opens up and dirt falls in the garbage. No dust flying all over the place!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Electrolux tank - the old school one. That thing sucks


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaElectrolux tank - the old school one. That thing sucks


No kidding! That's my all time favorite.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Really love our Dyson! We have more hardwoods than carpet, but it does great on the hardwoods and I use my attachments alot


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AnnaRileySo, is this just for those of you that have carpet or do those of you that have hardwood and tile like the Dyson as well??
> 
> Not trying to take away from your post Stephanie but am looking at buying another vacumn as well.


That's OK, I have hard wood floors as well, so it's still relevant









Ok, looks like Dyson is the hands down winner...I will begin bargain hunting then









Thanks everyone


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I started using the dyson when I had tile and carpet. Did for about a yr until I developed severe allergies. now laminate and tile.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I talked to a salesman today that said Dyson has an improved model coming out in the fall that will fix a clutch issue that is the number one malfunction and owner complaint.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Never heard of that problem, lol have to go look to see what the symptoms are.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a SIBO and LOVE it, it is powerful and very strong with a great warranty.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We've got a Rainbow and I LOVE it. It's 20 years old and still going strong. Works great, all sorts of great attachments. Fabulous on carpet and the hard floor attachments work fine on the vinyl and wood floors. I really like the water filtration system. Catches everything and very clean (never any vacuum smell). A bit of a pain to empty and rinse out the container, but it holds a lot so unless we've really let the vacuuming go we can do the whole house and just empty once when done.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Chris at one time my mom had a Rainbow. On top of the water filtration the other cool thing is that you can vacumm up water.

I also have to Vote for my Central Vac. If you live in a single story house with a basement it is easy to install. When our hose was being built, the DH and I opted to do some things instead of having a contractor do it. Install the Central Vac system was one and the other was to install the tile flor which is 2/3 of the first level flooring.

Val


----------

